# Magnolia Beach Winter Bash



## FRANKLOCKHART (Apr 12, 2005)

It's that time of year, January 13, 2007 is the date for this years tournament. Email me at [email protected] for entry forms and rules. Frank


----------



## FRANKLOCKHART (Apr 12, 2005)

ttt


----------



## FRANKLOCKHART (Apr 12, 2005)

a little extra info: live weigh in tournament 3 trout and 2 redfish, $120 per 2 man team with big fish side pots for $50 each, includes shrimp boil Saturday night. This is the fourth annual, we had 25-30 teams last year and hoping fo a better turnout this year.


----------



## wolffman (Jan 7, 2005)

Fished this event each of the last 3 years, and its been a lot of fun. Looking forward to it again next month. Are you going to have the same cook do the boil, again? Food was awesome last year...


----------



## EchoDuck Jr. (Jul 16, 2004)

is there a website?


----------



## lineman12 (Mar 29, 2005)

which bays can be fished?


----------



## outlaw38 (Aug 28, 2006)

Galveston Jetty to Port Aransas Jetty


----------



## lineman12 (Mar 29, 2005)

thats a lot of H2O


----------

